# Lawn struggling?



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I have been reel mowing all year, put adequate fertilizer on and have sprayed PGR. I feel as though I'm not getting the results i want. The grass is not nearly as green as last year and it just looks like its struggling along. Any thoughts.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

How much water has it been getting?


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> How much water has it been getting?


Man we have been getting a ton of rain. It has been raining almost every day.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What HOC are you at? How often have you been mowing?


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm at 0.5". Since i put down TPAC i'm only having to mow every 5 days or so.

I'm curious if I've put too many chemicals on it. I sprayed the compost tea, milorganite, 28-0-0 and PGR on it. Plus I aerated.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

How long ago did you put all of this down? Can we get a close up pick of the lawn? How long have you been at .500"?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I haven't had luck with PGR but again I have celebration Bermuda. Pre-PGR, how was the lawn doing?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

i think you're ready for zoysia - _won't need pgr and all the N_ :rofl:

could be too much pgr or even herbicide? I've seen first hand the effects of too much PGR. (i was lazy, used the sprayer brand's brass broadcast tip on a beauty strip) not only did it not grow but it was off color. Sounds like your weather has been like Atlanta's - daily thunderstorm.

How's the front been treating you?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> i think you're ready for zoysia - _won't need pgr and all the N_ :rofl:
> 
> could be too much pgr or even herbicide? I've seen first hand the effects of too much PGR. (i was lazy, used the sprayer brand's brass broadcast tip on a beauty strip) not only did it not grow but it was off color. Sounds like your weather has been like Atlanta's - daily thunderstorm.
> 
> How's the front been treating you?


Yes off color, that's why I commented.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Front is the same. I feel like i calculated the PGR correctly, but I could be wrong. I have an electronic Chapin with a Tee jet tip. I walked off 1k, filled it with water and sprayed out one gallon of water perfectly. Maybe a little more but not that much. 
Should I apply some fertilizer, perhaps some ironite?


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> i think you're ready for zoysia - _won't need pgr and all the N_ :rofl:
> 
> could be too much pgr or even herbicide? I've seen first hand the effects of too much PGR. (i was lazy, used the sprayer brand's brass broadcast tip on a beauty strip) not only did it not grow but it was off color. Sounds like your weather has been like Atlanta's - daily thunderstorm.


Believe me if I could afford it I would nuke the entire yard and start over. However, my wife would leave me. :nod:


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

When did you last fertilize? And you may know that Milorganite just reduced their iron content from 4% to, I believe 2.5%. They claim it doesn't make a difference but so far I believe it does make it less effective for quick, deep greening.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry for the late response.
I fertilized right after i aerated...3 weeks ago. That was immediately followed by PGR. 
MQ: here are close up pics.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

With all those brown blades it makes me think fungus.



Do you see the black dots in the leaf blades in the middle of the picture? That's leaf spot, while early in its life leaf spot isn't a major concern once it gets to the "melting out" stage you start getting brown blades. Do you see the leaf spot all throughout the lawn?


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

J_nick said:


> With all those brown blades it makes me think fungus.


Is fungus something that must be treated or will it take care of itself once the moisture retreats?

I'm also in the Atlanta area and have been getting pounded by rain the last few weeks and am seeing brown spots myself.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm no fungus expert but I'm kind of leaning towards that too. Those brown leaf blades are really abundant.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not very knowledgeable about fungus issues. I had some leaf spot show up in my renovation and had some Heritage G on hand so I threw it down.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

So what should I do?


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

J_nick said:


> With all those brown blades it makes me think fungus.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see the black dots in the leaf blades in the middle of the picture? That's leaf spot, while early in its life leaf spot isn't a major concern once it gets to the "melting out" stage you start getting brown blades. Do you see the leaf spot all throughout the lawn?


I didn't even notice the black dots until you said something. The entire yard is 1/2 brown. I'm really hesitant to spray my yard yet again with more chemicals. 
What do you think I should do here? 
The grass hasn't grown at all which made me think i put to much PGR on it, but fungus makes sense.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Those brown leaf blades are really abundant.


At first I thought it was because I was cutting it so much. Now, not so sure.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> What do you think I should do here?
> The grass hasn't grown at all which made me think i put to much PGR on it, but fungus makes sense.


I think you should do some research and see if you cant figure out whats going on there. Fungicides can be fairly expensinve but it may be needed. Just check your symptoms and try to narrow down whats going on.

NCSU has some good info out there on Turf Disease ID


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Aerate or verticut. Will open the canopy and help dry the soil.

slomo


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I read about chlorosis, the symptoms seem to fit. With all the rain there could be nitrogen leaching. I might have to do some experimenting. Try some antifungal in one area, iron in another and nitrogen in another.


----------

